# What is the BEST way to CUT TRACK



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I am gonna be doing some track work which means I am gonna have to cut track to install some turnouts and change radius's so what it the best tool for that?


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Bkubiak said:


> I am gonna be doing some track work which means I am gonna have to cut track to install some turnouts and change radius's so what it the best tool for that?


Three choices would be a cut off wheel in drill, razor saw & rail nippers. To me rail nippers are the easiest to control the location & quality of the cuts to be made.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

lajrmdlr said:


> To me rail nippers are the easiest to control the location & quality of the cuts to be made.


Like these

http://www.micromark.com/xuron-track-cutter,7465.html


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

For making specific lengths of track, rail nippers are great. The problem is that while one side of the cut is nice and square, the other is beveled and unusable.If you need to make a piece of track, say 8-3/8" long, rail nippers are the way to go.
If you need to make a cut in the track and still be able to use both pieces, then a razor saw or cut off wheel in a moto tool (such as a Dremel) is the way to go. Since I personally have never had much success with a razor saw, the cut off wheel is my go to for that job.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> Like these
> 
> http://www.micromark.com/xuron-track-cutter,7465.html


Yes e
exactly like those - just don't use those for anything harder than brass or nickle silver.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You do have to tidy up the rail bottom flange after using
the nippers. Sometimes it gets bent 'up' and won't
accept a joiner. A small file will fix that nicely. Keep
it on hand when you are cutting flex track.

Don


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

It's almost SOP to keep a jewelers file on hand when cutting any kind of track. Do a visual as well as a touchy feely check of the ends to make sure you've found all imperfections left from cutting.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*rototary cutting wheel.*

A rotatory with cutting wheel device, I think is the quickest way to cut track.Thats my
way, quick and clean.tr1


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Rotary cutting wheels*

I agree that a Dremel type tool is a great thing to have when you're cutting track. It is also handy, and a lot less frustrating, to use stronger, more rugged cutting wheels in the tool. Dremel and other manufactures offer a wide variety of cutting wheels. Many modelers like the fiber reinforced type as they are less prone to breakage. My personal favorite is the diamond coated steel wheels sold at harborfreighttools.com. These won't break, and they make a nice narrow cut. Either of these types will work well. Harbour freight also sells the Rotary tools. I have two. The larger plug in model is great. It's exceptionally quiet and steady with hardly any vibration. It's also available at a lower price than many other brands. The other harbor freight :smilie_daumenneg:
rotary tool I have is no good for cutting much. I would NOT recommend it. It's very small, black in color, and powered by one of those little cube-shaped "wall wart" transformers you see as cell phone/ whatever chargers. Way too weak to do any real cutting. Go for the bigger, red,power cord model.

Regards;
Traction Fan


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I use a smallish pair of wire cutters, and have a small file on hand. 
Not too shabby. 
Just as quick as a dremel, but less mess - especially if you're cutting on the layout. I'm not a fan of the little flecks from the cutting process potentially landing in a turnout or causing a short or being picked up by the loco.

Although I have used the dremel on the layout, sometimes its just much more convenient :laugh:


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

broox said:


> I use a smallish pair of wire cutters, and have a small file on hand.
> Not too shabby.
> Just as quick as a dremel, but less mess - especially if you're cutting on the layout. I'm not a fan of the little flecks from the cutting process potentially landing in a turnout or causing a short or being picked up by the loco.
> 
> Although I have used the dremel on the layout, sometimes its just much more convenient :laugh:


I looked around for a track cutter and I see several models and brands and way diff priced.
Model train stuff had one or two for 12.00 and micro mark had one for 20. is any one better then the others for a cleaner cut.? The one at train stuff says if should be used to cut from the side I gotta cut track on the layout so I will have to cut down from the top and don't want metal flying around too much using my dermal tool


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

i reccomend the xuron brnad rail nipper works very well i got mine from model train stuff


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Still haven't learned not to use the word "best", I see. 

Everyone has their preferred method, and mine is the reinforced cut-off wheel in the motor tool.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Still haven't learned not to use the word "best", I see.
> 
> Everyone has their preferred method, and mine is the reinforced cut-off wheel in the motor tool.


I didn't say Best, I asked if any one does a better job then others

All my life I flew planes with Lycoming, Continental, Garrett, Wright, Pratt and Whitney and I prefer the Continental engines over the rest,. They were all good, but there was just something about the Continentals, the way they purred, the Comforting sound of the Turbo spooling up

I just want to know which track cutter makes the better cut, I have the dremal tool with the fiber and also a diamond blade, but they are a PITA the get out, set up and use, and a nipper is, ZIP, done.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Bkubiak said:


> I didn't say *Best*, I asked if any one does a better job then others


*Best* is in your title.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

lajrmdlr said:


> *Best* is in your title.


In the title, all caps, no less. 

So based on the responses above, would you say that there is one method or tool which absolutely exceeds all others in performance (that is, best)?

If you asked 100 other pilots, would they all agree that Continental has that extra something, or would you get a variety of preferences? I know where I'd put my money.

in this hobby, you almost always have choices, and we all have tools and techniques that we like better than others. That's the beauty of this place. No one can give you the one answer that beats all others, but you can find a wide variety of options, one of which will be best FOR YOU (but not everyone).


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> In the title, all caps, no less.
> 
> So based on the responses above, would you say that there is one method or tool which absolutely exceeds all others in performance (that is, best)?
> 
> ...


I will just buy the one from Model Train Stuff


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> In the title, all caps, no less.
> 
> So based on the responses above, would you say that there is one method or tool which absolutely exceeds all others in performance (that is, best)?
> 
> ...


Hey CT, for grins and giggles I got out all my various Diagonal cutters and messed around with some old copper track, it was very hard to cut the track straight down, do you know if any of the advertised track cutters have any mechanical advantage to help make the cut?
If not I will have to use my dremal tool which I would rather not do


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, mechanical advantage is provided by the length of the handles (longer handles = more advantage). Cutters like that also tend to work better when you can position the item to be cut in the center of the jaws, which can be hard to do with installed rail -- you tend to use the points.

True confession, though -- I don't even know where my pair is. I tried them a long time ago, and didn't like the amount of clean-up I had to do on the ends of the rails. I've used nothing but my Dremel for years.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Got my Xuron Track Cutter and did a little fooling around with it
First,WOW does it make clean cut if you cut from the side per the directions, no filing needed
However if I came at it from the top, it still does an OK job but some filing will have to be done
It does NOT take a lot of strength, it is very sharp 
The instructions warn not to use it on any hard metal as it was designed to cut model train track


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Can not do any more until the Ribbon rail guides I ordered show up. Funny I ordered the rail cutters the day after I ordered the ribbon rail guides, the cutters arrived yesterday and I have no delivery info on the ribbon guides yet except that they left Dallas as of yesterday, oh well the mailman is due with in the next hour, maybe.......?????


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Did you order them from the same place? It really isn't unusual for things from different places to take different times to be delivered. Even items that SHIP on the same day might take more or less time, depending on how their coming and how far. All companies have standards for how soon after receipt of an order it must be shipped, and some companies fill orders 24/7; others don't work weekends and holidays. All the major carriers have different time standards for various distances.

I ordered 3 things from 3 different companies over the weekend (Sunday night, to be specific) -- paints from Scale Hobbyist, paint brushes from Amazon, and a swimsuit from LL Bean. I got the brushes Tuesday (2 day shipping), the swimsuit Weds, and the paints yesterday.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Did you order them from the same place? It really isn't unusual for things from different places to take different times to be delivered. Even items that SHIP on the same day might take more or less time, depending on how their coming and how far. All companies have standards for how soon after receipt of an order it must be shipped, and some companies fill orders 24/7; others don't work weekends and holidays. All the major carriers have different time standards for various distances.
> 
> I ordered 3 things from 3 different companies over the weekend (Sunday night, to be specific) -- paints from Scale Hobbyist, paint brushes from Amazon, and a swimsuit from LL Bean. I got the brushes Tuesday (2 day shipping), the swimsuit Weds, and the paints yesterday.


The mail has come and gone and NO ribbon rail track gauges. I can do nothing until I get them, I do not want to end up with kinks bumps misalignments etc. I have to cut out 18R sections and replace them with 22r sections and rebuild th scenery and I want to install three turnout that I have to have a place to park extra rolling stock and everything requires me cutting out track sections.

I am wondering if my Bachman 4-8-4 will handle it all, the outside loops will be 22R and inside will be 18r and since it is a twice around the loco will have to handle it all. If th Bachman cannot do it then I will either pack it up and store it or sell it off on Ebay and try to get back what I paid for it. 

I was wondering a what if..... what if I started a 180 degree turn with a 22r section and then went to 18R and finished the turn with a 22R waddyathink guys?????


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

the larger into smaller radii will help some its caled easment curves i do beleive and those track guides are worth there weight in gold i have 3 of them 24 26 and 28 radius love em best money ive spend other than my xuron track cutters and for the 484 i think it will do fine on the 22 but you may have a little trouble with the 18


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

little fat buddy said:


> the larger into smaller radii will help some its caled easment curves i do beleive and those track guides are worth there weight in gold i have 3 of them 24 26 and 28 radius love em best money ive spend other than my xuron track cutters and for the 484 i think it will do fine on the 22 but you may have a little trouble with the 18


Well according the USPS tracking, my guides arrived at my local PO this morning at just after 8AM, I hope my mailman picked them up.

MY wife gave me and idea but I don't have a clue how to do it
She said can't you just make a one to two foot wide fold down shelf the length of your layout 9 ft long and just lift it up to use and fold it down when not in use.
Has anyone done anything like that>?????


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I assume that you would like track on that fold-down extension. That is asking for track alignment issues (i.e. more potential derailments), as well as more complex wiring. I have never seen what you are describing. The closest that I have seen is large layouts with a lift-up track section for access to the center of the layout -- which is much simpler than what you are describing. All the ones that I have seen always had straight track running across the lift-up section -- much easier to align and less prone to derailments than curved track.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

little fat buddy said:


> the larger into smaller radii will help some its caled easment curves i do beleive and those track guides are worth there weight in gold i have 3 of them 24 26 and 28 radius love em best money ive spend other than my xuron track cutters and for the 484 i think it will do fine on the 22 but you may have a little trouble with the 18


The gauges arrived but woe is me they sent two 22R and no 18R several e mails and phone calls later I got thru to the right site and Ray at "The Engine Tender" site was positive he put one of each in the package. He is sending me an 18R right away, I will drop the other 22R in the mail to him as soon as the 18R arrives 

This thing is great, it is pointing out tiny mistakes I could not see just by me sliding it round the curve that I am working on. It is a real hi quality piece of work, it is not magnetic so it is either a hi quality SS or alum that was cut with a laser or a water jet


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Little fat buddy is right about the curves. What you suggest is called aneasement, and it's a fairly common practice. It will not, however, make a loco designed for 22" curves take an 18" curve. 18" is 18", no matter what is on eithr side.

Fold down extensions like that are not uncommon either. They don't actually require any fancy wiring, just their own separate power drop, unless you want some kind of cutoff switch to make sure you don't accidentally run a train off the edge of the world. Track alignmemt can be a little tricky, although if your transition is straight it's not too difficult to get right. Model Railroader magazine has feetured several layouts using this concept, and it's no different conceptually from a hinged entrance to a layout area.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Little fat buddy is right about the curves. What you suggest is called aneasement, and it's a fairly common practice. It will not, however, make a loco designed for 22" curves take an 18" curve. 18" is 18", no matter what is on eithr side.
> 
> Fold down extensions like that are not uncommon either. They don't actually require any fancy wiring, just their own separate power drop, unless you want some kind of cutoff switch to make sure you don't accidentally run a train off the edge of the world. Track alignmemt can be a little tricky, although if your transition is straight it's not too difficult to get right. Model Railroader magazine has feetured several layouts using this concept, and it's no different conceptually from a hinged entrance to a layout area.


It is something to think about


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Another aspect to consider when designing a fold-down section on a layout is scenery and structures. Structures on the fold-down section need to be either easily removable or firmly attached. If the structures are attached, and the fold down part hangs vertically, you run the risk of knocking them off when you walk by. If you can design your fold-down section to swing up and under the main section (where it could be held up by hooks of latches), then the structures would be nearly upside down, but out of harm's way.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Cutting Track*

When I built my railroad I used both rail cutters and a razor saw followed by a file to clean up any burrs on the cut rail.
One word of caution when using a cut off disc/saw in a Dremel or other power tool USE EYE PROTECTION!!. Didn't notice anybody bringing up Safety issues. Eyes can't be replaced so protect them
.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well yeah, sure. We don't often get into the massively obvious here, especially when both the tool and the little disks come with an eye protection warning. The little emery disks shatter at the slightest off axis force, and even the reinforced ones will shatter if stressed hard enough.

We kind of assume that common sense applies, and that most people who are contemplating using a cutoff wheel already know how to use one.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

My Dremel with the abrasive cut-off disc cuts so clean that I don't even have to clean up the ends with a file...the rail joiners slip right on! (Use a high speed and a slow feed)

That's it,
Water Stop


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> We kind of assume that common sense applies, and that most people who are contemplating using a cutoff wheel already know how to use one.


What you're forgetting is that all of us have a first few times of using any tool, so safety reminders are necessary for the novices. Common sense isn't common...most of it is a learned attribute.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Dremal with thin metal cutting wheel, rail nippes pinch the track and make unusable (or i dont know how to use them corectly). Also if i accidetly cut the track with an angle i can change bits quickly or just use the metal wheel to smooth it out.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Water Stop said:


> My Dremel with the abrasive cut-off disc cuts so clean that I don't even have to clean up the ends with a file...the rail joiners slip right on! (Use a high speed and a slow feed)
> 
> That's it,
> Water Stop


Did you know that Harbor freight has a set of diamond cut off blades that fit my dremel tool perfectly, they are just a tad smaller in diameter then dremel blade but work great.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> What you're forgetting is that all of us have a first few times of using any tool, so safety reminders are necessary for the novices. Common sense isn't common...most of it is a learned attribute.


No argument. But unless it's obvious from the discussion that the user is new to the product, I won't bother to go into safety.


----------

